# Ear wick insertion



## dsmith06351 (Jul 15, 2008)

Is there a CPT code for an ear wick insertion or is this part of the E/M? We had a child diagnosed with swimmers ear the doctor inserted an ear wick to draw out the fluid we have a debate going about whether or not this can be billed separately.


Thanks for any help

Denise


----------



## LEE ANN (Jul 16, 2008)

We do those from occasionally in our office and they are part of the E/M. We have never found a separate code for them.


----------

